# Where are your lights and where do they point?



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I have 4 lights and a flat nosed, flat bottom jon boat. At this point, I am planning on putting 2 lights above the front the bow pointed forward (not sure what angle, so will just say 45 degrees as a starting point). The second 2 lights I am all but undecided on where to put them. Should I put them on the front corners of my bow pointing outward at 45 and downward at 45? outward at 90? Should I put them at the back of my front deck outward at 45, outward at 90, of have them over the sides and pointed mostly forward.

Anyway all suggestions welcome. I probably will not be mounting them this weekend. At most might start on a remote ballast box and continue work on the fan motor.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I'm running 4 lights currently with 2 more waiting to be mounted. IMO lights on the sides of the bow are as important as lights facing forward. I adjust the direction and angle through out the night depending on the area floundering, clarity, structure, speed, and etc.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

Good point. Not planning on 6 yet, but I can see (depending on where you are floundering) how both corner and side lights could be handy. I suspect that I will play with one or more temporary mounts before I eventually do a more long term solution with aluminum. That said, will see if it looks like my ballast box can handle 6 when I lay it out (no reason not to future proof it if readily possible).

Likewise, thanks for pointing out how clarity can influence optimal light angle. I really need to plan adjustability into the setup (or in other words, back to the drawing board on my brackets).


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



jgc said:


> Good point. Not planning on 6 yet, but I can see (depending on where you are floundering) how both corner and side lights could be handy. I suspect that I will play with one or more temporary mounts before I eventually do a more long term solution with aluminum. That said, will see if it looks like my ballast box can handle 6 when I lay it out (no reason not to future proof it if readily possible).
> 
> Likewise, thanks for pointing out how clarity can influence optimal light angle. I really need to plan adjustability into the setup (or in other words, back to the drawing board on my brackets).


If you build a "U" shaped bracket it will give you your up and down adjustments. I mounted my "U" shaped brackets to my boat with one bolt in the center, this allows me to adjust forward and backwards to accommodate for the speed. The main reason I'm adding the 5th & 6th lights is because I pick up more fish to my left and right sides then directly in front.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are how mine are mounted and I can twist them if needed


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Plus I pull the side one off before I get to the dock so they don't get broke


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

My lights throw plenty of light to the sides and I usually zigzag good areas.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Plus I pull the side one off before I get to the dock so they don't get broke


That's a 1860 SeaArk isn't it?


I have mine tucked inboard so they do NOT get snagged on stuff.

While this eats a little deck space, it's not a problem. 

After having another boat with the lights stuck out, I did this boat this way. now I don't have to worry about snagging the lights on the trailer guid-on's. I can bump up against a dock or piling. This makes life easier.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my setup. Two set back on from the corners and two up front.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> That's a 1860 SeaArk isn't it?
> 
> 
> I have mine tucked inboard so they do NOT get snagged on stuff.
> ...


Bobby it's a 2072
I built this mounts for easy removal so when I wanted to do other things it woundn't take but a second to take them off so takeing them off is a snap


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

U know the light they got for wading can u mount those on a boat try to firgue how they use c clamp to hold them on?


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

Well did not accomplish much this weekend. I don't know how may times my son asked me about putting the lights on the boat this weekend, but it was not the #1 priority (honestly it is so far down the list at the moment it is sad). Stopped by the neighbors house to ask about his old fan rig, but he was on an EMS call and his wife did not know the details (he had his boat out, so he was either getting ready or cleaning up from a trip - he usually does not store it outside. I did not study his new rig, he has a great fan set up, but I doubt he has more than 200 watts of light on that boat.

Only reason I got to stop there is my wife wanted to look at his neighbors chicken coops. Rest of the weekend was spent building a brooder box. Wife is nesting... This does not bode well with my fishing plans. That said, I should be happy. I have a lot of hot chicks at my house now.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> [Bobby it's a 2072/QUOTE]
> 
> That is what I wished I had built now.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> > [Bobby it's a 2072/QUOTE]
> >
> > That is what I wished I had built now.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

mine are exactly where they should be )))

underwater, facing forward and to the sides......no glare, no loss of light due to reflection .......soooo much better than my old huge deck lights...... underwater leds rock !


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I am sure someday I will want a 1860 or 2070. I probably should have waited a bit and gone all in. But at this point in life, I just wanted something smaller and more economical - so am going to live with my 1652 baby boat for a while. FWIW a 2070 will be a long way off, as I have 2 other hulls that I would enjoy that will probably come first - an offshore and a polling skiff.


----------

